

SimpleVox Is Giving Google Voice And Skype A Run For Their Money - VinceD01
http://www.killerstartups.com/startup-spotlight/simplevox-virtual-phone-system-for-small-businesses/

======
nanook757
Is this like grasshopper? I don't think I get how this is different.

~~~
VinceD01
Actually that's a a fair question. Unlike Grasshopper, Google Voice, Skype,
and the other similar services SimpleVox lets you both setup "virtual" phone
service where calls are transferred to external phone numbers, and "native
VoIP" where you can use your SIP credentials on on softphone or IP deskphone.
Unlike other PBX's SimpleVox knows that modern companies and startups work
differently, so you can use it both as a traditional PBX, a Google Voice
clone, free conference bridge, and anything in between.

~~~
nanook757
Awesome stuff. Keep up the good work. Looking at the interface now and I'm
impressed. Can you transfer an existing Google Voice number to your service?

